

Gmail Man - Microsoft Ad - pcj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrkAuwaoFGg

======
swombat
It's not even public yet... the video is private to those who have the URL?

~~~
gus_massa
I found a "public" version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFCSp23xl40>

------
rbanffy
Are they implying Gmail is a sentient entity?

